# Stolen pipes from Fort York Armoury



## Atreyu97 (3 Nov 2005)

Stolen kit:

I have a bit of a favor to ask you guys.... One of the older members of my band (TorScot Pipes & Drums) had a rather unfortunate incident a week and a bit ago. His pipes were stolen. (Now as note of a similar incident, a set of pipes were taken from a member of the Black Watch in Montreal some years back, only to turn up in a pawn shop in Niagara Falls a week later.) The person who took these probly has no idea of thier value either monetarily, or sentimentaly. These could wind up anywhere in the country.

The following is a description of the pipes along with everything that was taken. They were stolen from the locked trunk of his car. If anyone sees them, or what might be them in a pawn shop or otherwise, plz contact me and/or the police. I'm asking you guys to simply let me or the police know if you see a set of bagpipes with the listed accoutrements in a pawn shop. Most pipers would NEVER sell thier pipes in a pawn shop .... for many, many reasons. Thanks in advance guys.

_ On Thursday evening, 20th. of October, 2005 a set of bagpipes disappeared from the trunk of my car.   This event would have happened in the parking lot west of Fort York Armoury next to the Princes' Gate at the CNE, or near 10th Street and Lakeshore in Mimico.
The bagpipe is made of African Blackwood with ivory fittings.   It has a synthetic bag with a zipper and "plumbing" inside.   The bag cover is of a green material in Gordon tartan (with a yellow stripe).

The bagpipe was contained in a soft carrying bag with a long zippered top.  It is about three feet long by ten inches square.  Also inside are a silver and ebony practice chanter, a spare pipe chanter and
two skean dhus.   As well there is a Glengarry cap with the badge of The Toronto Scottish Regiment, and a red sash.    

If you see these items please call Jim Thomson 416-327-0069. 

1.     The carrying bag is black with a label which reads BRITISH SHOP.  It is about thirty-six inches long and about ten inches wide and ten inches high.  The top is a zippered lid.   It has two short handles and one shoulder handle.  It has a zippered pouch on either end.

2.    The bagpipe is a great highland bagpipe with two tenors and one bass made of African Blackwood with real ivory fittings.   The drones are unmarked, but would be considered to be Hardies of 1972 vintage. The pipe chanter is stamped Glen-Mac, is made of delrin plastic and has a real ivory sole.  There is a spare new pipe chanter stamped acCallum.   The bag is a Ross canister bag made of synthetic material with a wet suit zip.   Inside are various tubes attached to a canister filled with kitty litter.   The outer cover is made of a cloth material in Gordon tartan, which is basically green with a yellow stripe.  This bagcover has a zip also and the end is velcroed.   It has a manufacturer's  label.   There would be a small plastic bottle with double-bladed reeds, and a roll of hemp(string). as well as a roll of electrical tape.

3.     The practice chanter is made of ebony with sterling silver ferule, sole, and presentation shield.   The hallmark would read Hugh MacPherson, Edinburgh.  I bought this instrument in 1966.   The top section had split and is repaired.  

4.     One skean dhu is an officer's knife of the Toronto Scottish Regiment.  Its blade would be about five inches long in a black sheath  with silver top and bottom.   The hilt is African Blackwood carved in a celtic design and silver nailheads, made by Tommy Kettles.  The top is silver with a leaf design. The other skean dhu is similar but has a bell-shaped hilt.   Its blade is hallmarked made in Inverness, 1947.

5.     There is a Glengarry cap size seven with a hat badge of the Toronto Scottish Regiment.   It shows a unicorn, St. Andrew's cross and the motto "CARRY ON".

6.     There is also a crimson red Warrant Officer's sash.

7.     A court-mounted Commissionaires Long Service Medal with inscription LABOR VINCIT OMNIA

8.     Silver Toronto Scottish Regiment souvenir token with #46 on rim._


----------



## Atreyu97 (3 Nov 2005)

Nice present for a vet the week before Remeberance day eh?!


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (3 Nov 2005)

A Vet, who fought and sacrificed to protect a crack junkie, who later stole the veterans Bag Pipes out of his car trunk. 
This is a crime in its truest sense. Some things are Illegal but this kind of a wrong against a man who gave so much to his country and its people deserves better treatment than a cursory police report of a car break-in and a couple of jocular remarks. I don't even know this gent, but I meet a lot of great vets through this store and being personally eternally grateful to the men that came and liberated Holland from the Nazi's, it is a vile and disgusting act that some evil and cowardly junkie has done to this man.
Blowing hard about beating the Junkie is a useless load of crap, get out and make useful contribution. It's very close to Remembrance Day and this is The Year of the Veteran. Any one with a resource to exercise should try to get something done for this gent.
Yes I'd like to recover this mans things where the hell would a crack head fence a set of Bagpipes!  

Lest we forget
Jeroon Vrakking


----------



## Tpr.Orange (3 Nov 2005)

God damn sorry to hear it...

Ill keep my eyes open down town and see what i can do


----------



## Atreyu97 (4 Nov 2005)

The story was covered by CityTV tonight.  Hopefully the clown that took them realizes that he wont be able to hock them anywhere.


----------



## fleeingjam (4 Nov 2005)

Really Sad, how low can people get....

- I really hope they are returned and justice is served.


----------



## Atreyu97 (4 Nov 2005)

http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20051103-010/page.asp


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Nov 2005)

Did they get his horseblankets, too?   

Hopefully the pipes get recovered soon.


----------



## sigtech (4 Nov 2005)

Man this makes me sick, there is no respect left with the youth of today towards our vets or the military. I wonder if the moron that stole realized what he was stealing


----------



## BSmith12 (4 Nov 2005)

This is beyond theft, it's a desecration of the memory of thousands who served their country and sacrificed themselves for our freedom. I'm truly disgusted by this. I wish all the best to Jim Thompson and his regiment, as well as the safe return of the bagpipes. As for the worthless ingrate who stole them, he needs a reality check and a swift kick in the ass.


----------



## Atreyu97 (9 Nov 2005)

Guys, Thanks a tonne - They have been recovered! My g/f told me to watch CP24 and they had a wee blurb saying so and that the full story would be covered on CityPulse tonight. I'll post more when I know more.


----------

